# Westwood Civilian Dispatcher



## Guest (Oct 13, 2016)

Westwood Police Department

Civilian Communications Officer

The Westwood Police Department seeks a full-time Civilian Communications Officer to assist in answering 911 and non-emergency calls for the Town of Westwood.

Duties include but are not limited to the following: Operates the criminal justice information system (CJIS); Establishes priorities of calls for service, and dispatches the appropriate number and type of services to address the need; Monitors all radio frequencies in the communications center; monitors and maintains all equipment within the communications center; Answers inquiries from, and provides information to the public; Disseminates various types of applications concerning licensing or registrations. Qualified candidates must be able to communicate clearly, maintain composure in stressful situations, and have the ability to multi-task.

Minimum requirements: Must be at least 18 years of age; possess a High School Diploma/GED; and have a valid Driver's License. Must be available to work nights, weekends, and holidays. Candidates must successfully complete a simulated dispatch examination.

The following qualifications are preferred, but not required: E911 Training, CJIS/NCIC Certification, CPR/First Responder Training, Law Enforcement/Fire/Emergency Medical Dispatch Training, knowledge of Computer Aided Dispatch, fluency or proficiency in a foreign language.

Salary and Benefits: This is a full-time, benefits position with a starting salary of $43,889.

Apply to: www.townhall.westwood.ma.us/hr by October 28, 2016.

The Town of Westwood is an equal opportunity employer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

